# Beer belly



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got a friend who's got a beer belly. He's not fat. It's just a hardish belly .

He's doing cardiovascular excersises and he hasn't achieved much.

What would you guys recommend.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Lift weights and eat less food / more food depending on what he wants to achieve,

Edit: seen as this post is on the losing weight board then eat less good and lift weights would be a good start.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

That is called a Power Belly in SM/PL circles


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Well he's lifting weight already. Like I said his fat percentage isn't very high. It's just a beer belly he's got.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

To much visceral fat which makes the stomach hard as a rock.


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Any remedies for it ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No beer


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

shocksl said:


> Any remedies for it ?


 Coffee enema


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Of course he's stopped drinking. He's trying to get into shape now


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

shocksl said:


> Like I said his fat percentage isn't very high. It's just a beer belly he's got.


 If he's not losing any weight then he's not in a calorie deficit. Especially if doing cardio on top, he must be way over eating/drinking.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Archaic said:


> If he's not losing any weight then he's not in a calorie deficit. Especially if doing cardio on top, he must be way over eating/drinking.


 This /\ /\


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay thanks guys

So is it the same way to loose the vesceral fat as standard fat ? Is it harder and more stubborn?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

shocksl said:


> Okay thanks guys
> 
> So is it the same way to loose the vesceral fat as standard fat ? Is it harder and more stubborn?


Last one to go

Good luck


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Has a beer belly but low bf% lol.

He is eating/drinking too much, eat/drink less until weight starts dropping. He will need to continue dropping calories as weight comes off.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Stopped drinking and decided to get in shape last Friday. Just like thousands of others!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

shocksl said:


> I've got a friend who's got a beer belly. He's not fat. It's just a hardish belly .
> 
> He's doing cardiovascular excersises and he hasn't achieved much.
> 
> What would you guys recommend.


 A "friend"...? :lol:


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

shocksl said:


> Okay thanks guys
> 
> So is it the same way to loose the vesceral fat as standard fat ? Is it harder and more stubborn?


 Calorie deficit and cardio is the best way to reduce visceral fat.


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

You (or your friend) needs to create a calorie deficit as mentioned earlier- this means your friend has to start calorie counting. There are multiple apps you can download now to help with this,

Make sure to be super strict and input every thing you consume, no matter how insignificant it may seem. Also be consistent, it might take months to notice any difference but the fat will subside eventually.

And of course, exercise frequently!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

shocksl said:


> I've got a friend* who's got a beer belly. He's not fat.* It's just a hardish belly .
> 
> He's doing cardiovascular excersises and he hasn't achieved much.
> 
> What would you guys recommend.


 He is fat end of story.

Recommend for what?

Reduce his calories until he begins losing weight to lose the "not fat beer belly".


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

don't drink beer


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just the same as any other fat you need to eat less do more drink more water less beer and he will lose weight


----------

